# Miss Betta's journal



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello, everyone! :-D

I joined a week or so ago and introduced my two girls. 

Here they are:









This was when I first got them. I'll put newer photos up later. 

I figured I'd make a journal so I can gush about my fin babies. My Dad, while supportive, has no interest in fish. He thinks I don't notice when he takes his hearing aid when I start talking about fish.

That's right Dad, nodding and smiling won't fool me!

I've also got a 16 gallon tank project. It's a long term project. I'm planning to heavily plant it and am torn between a sorority or community tank.

I cannot have both, cruel, cruel world...

Amusing fact: My nephew helped me feed the goldfish the other day (He's nearly two.) 
Well, half the pellet ended up on the floor because his pudgy fingers struggled to pinch the pellets, where upon I learnt that my dog loves fish food. 
He now spends his days trying to scale the fish cupboard. One day, I'm going to play the mission impossible theme tune in the background. :lol:


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I just had to adjust the heaters in my tank as it's getting colder in my room when I noticed Calliope hanging around my hand. (She's the orange girl in the picture above.)

(I say noticed, what I really mean is she decided to find out if I was tasty. Verdict: I am not.)

I wiggled my finger at her and my fearless girl didn't swim off. In fact, she even let me stroke her head... I have just petted my fish like a dog or a cat. This is...awesome.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

The Betta fish are both really pretty! XD Your little nephew sounds adorable!


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

4/11/14

Everyone's had a water change. My goldfish is finally feeling better,yay! \o/

Also, for some reason, Muse's heater is stuck at 77 f. Not sure why, pretty sure it's the heater and not the thermometer because Calliope's water feels warmer than hers. I think I'm going to order a back up heater. A case of, better safe than sorry. 

I just took a picture of Calliope and can't believe how much she's coloured up. She loves the camera. 



"Make sure you get my good side,"



Muse, not so much. She stress stripes easily so I don't bother her with a camera too much. She seems calmer when it's dark as she loses her stripes and lightens up, the blue comes out in her fins and she looks so pretty. 

Look at that attitude. 



Yes, Christmas came early in our house. I went to the pet shop for stress coat. That. Was. It. But then I spotted Christmas ornaments.

Penguin, Christmas tree, igloo, white sand... I was powerless to resist...

I'm going back so I can decorate the goldfish tank.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

So cute! Is Muse a Petco baby? I have 2 Petco babies myself


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlwaysAnimals said:


> So cute! Is Muse a Petco baby? I have 2 Petco babies myself


I'm from England and we don't have a petco or walmart. She's from my local pet shop. She was the smallest in a sorority tank and I couldn't resist.

Ooh, have you pictures of your two? I always love cooing at other people's fishies.


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

MissBetta1 said:


> I'm from England and we don't have a petco or walmart. She's from my local pet shop. She was the smallest in a sorority tank and I couldn't resist.
> 
> Ooh, have you pictures of your two? I always love cooing at other people's fishies.


Of course! And I love sharing pics, lol. (I also have a journal, link in my siggy below)
My male is named Flash, he's a blue-red bicolor Cambodian. I'm guessing VT. My other baby is Lava. I think Lava is a female, still kinda too young to tell. And I think she's a VT too. Here they are!


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Of course! And I love sharing pics, lol. (I also have a journal, link in my siggy below)
> My male is named Flash, he's a blue-red bicolor Cambodian. I'm guessing VT. My other baby is Lava. I think Lava is a female, still kinda too young to tell. And I think she's a VT too. Here they are!


They are both gorgeous. Lava (Great name) looks like Calliope. 

Love the last picture they look like they're playing peek a boo.


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

5/11/14

There was fishy drama here today.

I woke up to find Muse's tank at 23c. Poor thing, she was all clamped up. My suspicions about the heater was right.
I quickly did a water change to warm her up then wrapped a blanket around the tank while I went and brought a new heater.

Luckily, I'd found a shop close by that sold heater for the half price, bought it, came home and discovered the heater was miraculously working now. -_-

Thing is, it's really cold in my room so I think the 25w just can't handle battling it or it's just defective some how. Regardless of its resurrection, I've changed it over to the 50w and will keeping a close eye on the tank.

She isn't eating at the minute, but hopefully, by this evening, she'll be fine. I also bought her a new silk plant as she likes to hide.

Unlike, Calliope who couldn't care less about hiding spaces. She likes to be front and centre.


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Having a major crisis.

I bought a new heater for Muse's tank it's working, as id thermometer, but the tank is not heating up. Calliope's tank is fine which is why I'm thinking, for some, reason, that Muse's tank isn't holding heat. Calliope's is glass, Muse's is a plastic critter keeper. 

I haven't got anything to seperate Calliope's tank which I'd do in last ditch desperation (Unless, anyone has ideas for things I can use from around the house. It's night here so I can't go to a shop. )

I've currently got a 3 litre/ 0.5 tank that I usually use as temporary housing for WC's and have stuck a heater in there with the hopes it warms up. (Very nervous wait ahead.) It should do, hopefully. I haven't a thermometer to test so I'm doing it by touch.

I hope it works.It get reaaally cold here at night and I don't know if my little baby can handle it. If none of it works I'll WC with warm water and wrap a blanket around her tank. Very worried.;(


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend doing your WCs with warm water. The change in temperature can really stress your betta out. 

I keep my HMDT in a 3g Kritter Keeper, and my pre-set Tetra heater has no problems keeping the water at an appropriate temperature. What temperature does your thermometer read?


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing your WCs with warm water. The change in temperature can really stress your betta out.
> 
> I keep my HMDT in a 3g Kritter Keeper, and my pre-set Tetra heater has no problems keeping the water at an appropriate temperature. What temperature does your thermometer read?


22c/72f. I had been adding the warm water slowly, if that helps? 

I've now moved her into a different tank and it's now keeping a constant temp. No idea why the other tank was acting weird though.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Is she in the 0.5 you mentioned? It's easier to heat up a smaller container of water. 

What kind of heater do you have? If it's a pre-set, it could be that 72* is what it's set to. Mace's pre-set is set to the lower end of the allotted spectrum, but it does stick to it.


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Schmoo said:


> Is she in the 0.5 you mentioned? It's easier to heat up a smaller container of water.
> 
> What kind of heater do you have? If it's a pre-set, it could be that 72* is what it's set to. Mace's pre-set is set to the lower end of the allotted spectrum, but it does stick to it.


No, you can adjust it. I have the same one in my other tank and it works fine. It's a 25w interpet one. I'd even put it to the highest setting, it still didn't heat the water, tried a new heater that didn't work, then I moved her into 0.5 with my first heater and it's working fine. :-?

She is in 0.5 until tomorrow then I'll be moving her into a larger tank. I'm going re-organize my room as she was near a window and I'm thinking maybe the draft was making her tank colder? I really don't know it's a mystery.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

If she was by a window, then that could very easily be it. The cool draft could have been taking more of a toll on the tank than the heater.


----------



## MissBetta1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's Muse chilling in the 0.5 critter keeper. I'm moving her back to her original tank as soon as it's ready later on today.



I wish I could get a really good picture of Muse as she's coloured up so much. She's so pretty and I can't wait to see how much more she'll colour up. 

This is the best I could get. I took this today.



Now, I'm off to re-organize my room for my fish. Such is the life of a finmum...


----------

